# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Are you alright?

## redy

So, I've come to the conclusion that I've probably waited too long to start my treatment, in that I'm now thinning fast into a solid NW2/3 and 8 months ago I had no idea what thinning hairlines even looked like.  I have started minox and fin, though..

Funny huh? Not really, because I'm not even 22 yet.

I'd say for the most part, I loved my hair the most about my appearance in the past but now I can't stand it and I feel like everyone is going to start to notice as it becomes more and more difficult to hide it.

Apart from the hair, I'd say I was doing alright. I mean, I'd give anything to go back one year in time, though. I'd say physically I'm in great shape, never had problems with women, doing well in school, interning places, blah blah blah etc... 

Is that all really going to change when I end up having to buzz this all down?
Is everyone just going to see me as that balding kid?
That's what I'm afraid of, and I want to at least know what I'm getting into if anyone has any advice from experience?
Is it really just all confidence, or faking it?

Honestly, I really like having hair and when it was full I felt great all the time, but now that I'm losing it I'm spiraling into a depression. I'm trying to fight it, but at this age, logically, I'm not going to win the fight without a lot of luck.

I'd say I'm more worried about what other people think of my hair loss. When I was younger i'd buzz my hair down to a 2 clipper all over just because it was easy and I really didn't care either way... Now I'm dreading doing that and showing what I've really got going on up there...

----------


## UK_

Clip it, hit the gym & move on. 

Dont mess around trying to woefully cling on to a comb over, that's all Fin has to offer.

----------


## redy

> Clip it, hit the gym & move on. 
> 
> Dont mess around trying to woefully cling on to a comb over, that's all Fin has to offer.


 I wouldn't say that I'm totally there yet, but it will be soon unless minox magically thickens the hairline up.\

But that is what I will be doing, I guess.

----------


## ThisGayLife

No one is alright on this site. We're on a hairloss discussion forum for gods sakes lol .

Life won't be the same. Balding before your 30s pretty much means you've lucked out on living a fulfill full life

----------


## fred970

What about balding before your 20's? I started at 17. 23 and NW5 now, does it mean I'll never lived a fulfilled full life?!

----------


## ThisGayLife

> What about balding before your 20's? I started at 17. 23 and NW5 now, does it mean I'll never lived a fulfilled full life?!


 You take your current life, add a full head of hair, and its 1000x more fulfilling. All aspects

----------


## Exodus

> You take your current life, add a full head of hair, and its 1000x more fulfilling. All aspects


 Rubbish.

----------


## UK_

> Rubbish.


 It would be good if you could 'like' posts as you can on YouTube.

----------


## Jcm800

> It would be good if you could 'like' posts as you can on YouTube.


 Agreed, how are you getting on with the RU cream UK?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Clip it, hit the gym & move on. 
> 
> Dont mess around trying to woefully cling on to a comb over, that's all Fin has to offer.


 Dont some people maintain for ages?

----------


## BigThinker

> Dont some people maintain for ages?


 That's what I was wondering.  Also, it has everything to do with when (with respect to your hair loss) you start.  Right?

----------

